# faux suede finish



## cjflyby (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw that a faux suede paint can be made with flat interior (I have used Ralph Lauren before) and 3M™ Microspheres - what is the ratio and where can they be purchased? THANKS!!!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

cjflyby said:


> I saw that a faux suede paint can be made with flat interior (I have used Ralph Lauren before) and 3M™ Microspheres - what is the ratio and where can they be purchased? THANKS!!!


I'm confused by the question.:blink: Are you trying to imitate a Ralph Lauren type suede finish with your own materials??


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I would think you'd be better off just using a complete manufacturers product.


----------

